# Klaus revisited



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

I had to let Klaus go a couple of years ago, it broke my heart and I don't talk about him much, if at all.

But today I saw the woman who adopted him from me, she is well known to my kids and me through a variety of social contacts, as well as work and school. She has a daughter and is a foster mom, and Klaus was with them for a year but they had to rehome him because he kept getting away from them, and running up to the highway. Then he bit a retired cop in the ass...ANYWAY

She rehomed him with a family that has a boy who needed a friend, and Klaus has become their savior and that boy's constant companion. He now lives in Nevada, he sleeps in bed with his boy every single night, and is living the good life.

I'm so happy for my klauster. I miss him every day, still, and can't think of him without crying, though now I have happy tears!

The funny thing is..his breeders had a special needs boy as well. They raised two litters a year, and that boy was essentially one of the pups. The parent dogs treated him like one of their own, and he was their constant companion, though they outweighed him by more than 200 lbs. Mom was 170 lbs, dad about 190 if I recall. Dad was one of the most massive dogs (and perfectly proportioned! He didn't look big till you got up to him!) I've ever seen.

I still miss our Klaus.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

He's a gorgeous Saint Bernard - beautifully put together


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2016)

What a beautiful dog. Having to give up a pet is quite rough, but take solace in knowing that he is happy and bringing joy to another family.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> He's a gorgeous Saint Bernard - beautifully put together


Yeah he was amazing in pretty much every way.

Extremely mischievous, too.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

He would open cans of stuff while I was at work and then eat the contents. Anything with a pull top, anything with a screwed on lid...He once got the syrup and drank all the syrup from the bottle


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> He would open cans of stuff while I was at work and then eat the contents. Anything with a pull top, anything with a screwed on lid...He once got the syrup and drank all the syrup from the bottle



I love that!  I once had a huge, 80 lb GSD/Collie mix (Hootie) who could open anything and get into or out of anything.  He was too smart for his own good.  His favorite was getting peanut butter out of the cupboard and opening it.  He could also reach the top of the fridge and pull things down.  Still miss him


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > He would open cans of stuff while I was at work and then eat the contents. Anything with a pull top, anything with a screwed on lid...He once got the syrup and drank all the syrup from the bottle
> ...


Klaus loved peanut butter.
And jam.

He'd eat them out of the jars and in the case of plastic jars, squish them to get the most out of them.

His mouth was too big to get all the way to the bottom of the jam jars, so he'd eat it down so far and you could see exactly how far his tongue could reach


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

We used to live in an A-frame, and I had 3 dogs then.  An aussie (Deena), a German Shepherd (Elsa Trashpicker) and Hootie.  I had problems with the girls fighting and one time, when we were upstairs in the loft, they got into it.  I was home alone and seperating them was hard.  Hootie was there watching and then, when he realized my attention was fully engaged he snuck downstairs, lifted his leg on the wood stove, then pulled a loaf of bread off the top of the fridge and demolished it.  I was not a happy camper.....


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> We used to live in an A-frame, and I had 3 dogs then.  An aussie (Deena), a German Shepherd (Elsa Trashpicker) and Hootie.  I had problems with the girls fighting and one time, when we were upstairs in the loft, they got into it.  I was home alone and seperating them was hard.  Hootie was there watching and then, when he realized my attention was fully engaged he snuck downstairs, lifted his leg on the wood stove, then pulled a loaf of bread off the top of the fridge and demolished it.  I was not a happy camper.....


HAHAHAHAHA!

Dogs being dogs lol. They seize the moment.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

That is so freaking classic.

Snoop consumes prodigious amounts of raw meat and eggs from my fridge, and he is VERY sneaky about it.

Dog food is just for show in our house. Snoop dines on butter, pork butt, burger, eggs, cream and even milk. He drags stuff out and throws it on the floor and then eats whatever comes out.

Eggs he opens the packaging and either drags them out en masse and drops them on the ground or he takes one or two at a time and pokes a hole in them and licks them out (egg sucking).

Cream and milk, he drops on the floor and uses his mouth to open them and then squeezes the contents onto the floor and laps it up. Till he's full.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

It's a good thing he is so damn cute!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> It's a good thing he is so damn cute!



If a bit portly these days hahahaha.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Mylo died, and he's just now realizing that she's not in my room anymore, so he's been encroaching upon my bed!!

I don't want a BIGGER terrier in my bed now!! I booted him last night night. He does exactly what Mylo did...only he weighs like 80 lbs. He claws and roots around in the blankets (and he tears them too) and wants under them between the sheets, curled into a hard freaking ball right where my legs would like to go in the middle of the bed, or between my  hip and my shoulder shoved up tight against me...

AAARRRGGGG


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

One of my current dogs is Dash.  He's a BC/terrier mix I think.  I've never had a terrier type dude before.  He's busy.  And, if I'm not paying attention that busyness usually involves something I won't approve of.  A while ago, he managed to open a lower cupboard I didn't think he could, and pull out a bag of powdered sugar.  I came home - powdered sugar all over the rug (you know, he has to shake the bag to kill it right?).  Remnants of the bag were in his crate along with more powdered sugar.  He greeted me at the door with globules of powdered sugar stuck to his whiskers and a chipper smile.  Had to laugh.  But, he lost his home alone priveledges for a while and is now crated when we're not home.

He's got freaking long legs and when he's crated, he has a long reach.  He likes to pull stuff into his crate.  Someone (probably me) left a reusable grocery bag full of newspaper for recycling too close to his crate I guess.  Came home.  There is a pile of newspaper outside the crate and, inside the crate, the bag completely shredded.  He must have worked very hard on that!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Holy crap he looks like Mylo..she was a well bred, registered Parson Russell.
Which is almost the same thing as a Fox Terrier..which is what he looks like.

They are busy. Exceedingly busy.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Holy crap he looks like Mylo..she was a well bred, registered Parson Russell.
> Which is almost the same thing as a Fox Terrier..which is what he looks like.
> 
> They are busy. Exceedingly busy.



I don't actually know his breed for sure - he's around 20 lbs, he reminds me of the short coated BC's but he definately has terrier.  He's an incredible hunter.  He's also the first dog I've had that has to root around under the covers to sleep...it's like sleeping with a heating pad


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

Here's another picture of him with his piggy.  He loves those latex toys that squeak!  He's funny though - he tries to boss the other dogs around, will try to take their chews right from them - I have to intervene.  But he tried that with Rosalee, who's an Akita mix, and she layed into him.  She didn't leave a mark but he is  now very polite to her.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Here's another picture of him with his piggy.  He loves those latex toys that squeak!  He's funny though - he tries to boss the other dogs around, will try to take their chews right from them - I have to intervene.  But he tried that with Rosalee, who's an Akita mix, and she layed into him.  She didn't leave a mark but he is  now very polite to her.
> 
> View attachment 101383













that was literally the fattest she ever got


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

AHhhh love your dogs KG!  Naturally...it's a pittie on the sofa right?   Milo does remind me of Dash - maybe he's part parsons.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


>




Ahhh...Snoop?  He's such a gorgeous boy!  My friend, who has an all breed rescue in VT, has a special spot for Pits.  One of her personal dogs is a red nosed red girl, who was confiscated from a guy who's solution to stop her barking, was to hang her until she passed out.  Despite that, and some neck damage, she still LOVES people, is great with other dogs and is a bed pig.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Coyote said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They are very forgiving.

Snoop has been with our family since he joined my son, I think he was only 6 weeks old.

I love the snoopster. He's our only pup now and he's loving it.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm torn with your pup..he also looks like he could be a border collie cross.

They're busy, too. Only they don't kill the  things they chase.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Border collie beagle cross:


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

Rosalee


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I'm torn with your pup..he also looks like he could be a border collie cross.
> 
> They're busy, too. Only they don't kill the  things they chase.



I think terrier-BC is what he is.  He does have some herding dog charecteristics and he's actually pretty soft temperment.  There are people who deliberately mix those breeds for flyball and agility.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 9, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Border collie beagle cross:



Wow - that looks a lot like Dash!


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh wow bc=border collie lolol I just now figured that out.


----------

